# Bigger is always better- new build thread



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Bigger is always better!

I was finally able to get my soon to be wife on board with letting me upgrade. 
Praise the lord!
It was a pretty easy sell as the profits from the sale of the old display tank and some random equipment funded the purchase. 

So here goes nothing.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*The old and now the new *

Aquarium- 75 gallon Hagen w/ 2 1in drains and 1in return (over top)
Lighting- Black box LED
Heaters- 2 Eheim Jager TruTemp 100 w
Skimmer- Vertex Omega 150
Powerheads- EcoTech Marine MP20, 2 Hydor Kora Nano Evolution 425 and 2 Tunze Nanostream Pump 6015 
Return- Mag-Drive 7 w/ Spears gate valve. 
Controller- Blackberry Playbook
Doser- Jebao Auto Dosing Pump- ALK, CAL, MG, ATO


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Sump- the heart of every good reef*

Nothing to fancy, yet.. cough cough Paul, cough cough LOL

Simple 20 gallon Rubbermaid tote that houses my Vertex Omega 150 (the workhorse), return, mesh filter socks w/ 7 gram pouch of RowaPhos, simple clip fan to help with moisture.

Like I said, nothing fancy but effective.

Facts
8 gallon true water volume in the sump
Steady 8in of water for optimal operation for the Vertex
Turnover matched (best as possible) to match the draw from the skimmer


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

reserved post..


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

reserved post...


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

woohoo, looking forward to the build thread


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

What size u r building


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

